# Oh look, a flying fox



## toruonu (Oct 10, 2005)

Well I was out taking shots of birds when I was suddenly surprised by a fox who ran away just 5 meters from my location. All I managed to do was to point and shoot and sadly I was on manual focusing rezhime so all I got was a blurred ass of a flying fox


----------



## LizM (Oct 10, 2005)

Awww man!  Why does that stuff always have to turn out blurry!

We feel your pain!


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 12, 2005)

Oh,  but this is so cute! I really like it. A pity it turned out into a bit of a blooper. But it still is one to smile at! Thank you for showing us despite its technical flaws.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Oct 12, 2005)

Could have been worse!


It could have been running _towards_ you & you got a blurry shot!:x


----------



## meg27 (Oct 16, 2005)

thats great! sooooo funny!!!!!


----------

